# Aquascapes in Art Gallery



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Introducing the Aqueous Art Movement...

The next dimension? | Blog | Practical Fishkeeping

www.aqueousart.co.uk


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

nice man


----------



## HX67 (Sep 24, 2009)

Outstanding.
Not just ars gratia artis as usual...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful, and I admire the preparation necessary to create such an exhibit.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I particularly liked the triptych with the scape continuing between 3 plant glass


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

That is pretty sick! "Sick" meaning "out of this world".

I had a similar idea about 5 years ago. For a public park here in Dallas that had a sidewalk with many columns. I imagine the beauraucracy that had to be overcome, it was impossible to even ask for a dog park in the area. 

An art gallery is a good choice and what we see in that link is a true treat!

NICE!

--Nikolay


----------

